# red ear sliders?



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

how many red eared silders can i fit in a 55g


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

depends on the size, eventually you will need a bigger tank than that..


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

None for life.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i would say one= a 75 g. they get real big and a 55 is just way to skinny.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

ok thanks ill think about getting a 75g how many if i got that


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

they are really messy. remember to get a really good filter


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they get big and messy
there are lots of better turtles out there that are way smaller and more personality


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

like what? could you please tell me them and give what tank size they need.

thanks, AL CAPONE


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i hear musk turtles you can keep 2 in a 20 g for life im not sure though

mudd turtles are very hardy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

eastern muds
musk turtles
flase map turtles

and if u want something big

a mata mata turtle


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

death in numbers how big a tank for each one


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well they say 20g each for the muds and musks

but ive seen musks happy in 10g since they stay small


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

a 20 g for 2 musks

a 20 for one mudd? hows that

the mata would need a bigger tank then a red ear i thought


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

how big do mata mata get


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

syd said:


> a 20 g for 2 musks
> 
> a 20 for one mudd? hows that
> 
> the mata would need a bigger tank then a red ear i thought










they do need a lrager tank than a red ear slider
but for decent size turtles i would go for a mata mata (they can get 18")

and an easter mud dont get that large and a 20l would be fine imo


----------



## bombtrack (Dec 1, 2004)

Red ear sliders get very big, my biggest girl is a foot in diameter. Right now shes in a 55g but I plan on upgrading very soon. I recommend a 75g for life.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

cool you guys thanx for the help


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

WOULD A MATA MATA FIT IN A 240G AND CAN IT HAVE TANKMATES IF SO WHAT ARE THEY

THANX


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

AL CAPONE said:


> WOULD A MATA MATA FIT IN A 240G AND CAN IT HAVE TANKMATES IF SO WHAT ARE THEY
> 
> THANX


 a giant rubbermaid contianeer would be better imo
becuase they need width and length
not that much hieght
and that would be a waste of money 
and the only thing that can live with them is food


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

ok cool thanks u guys for the info


----------

